
The Impact of Ageing Population (2004) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/article/impact-of-aging-populations/
======
jelliclesfarm
The population of the world was 500 million in 1600.

How long would it take for us to become 1. 500 million 2. One billion 3. Two
billion if each person had a. 1/2 surviving child b. 1 (0.5x2)surviving child.

What kind of mathematical progression would this be and how to visualize this?
If I were to write a program to figure out, how would I go about it?

(I am newbie all around..whichever way. Please bear with this question!)

